# der8auer ECC RAPTOR SLIM



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2012)

Nach dem RAPTOR3 möchte ich euch heute meinen neuen SLIM GPU Pot für Triple und Quad SLI/Crossfire vorstellen 

Außerdem habe ich meinen Pots eine neue und professionelle Verpackung gegönnt 

Bilder sagen da mehr als Worte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieh auf dem Bild links unten aus wie ein zu groß geratener USB Stick.
Auch wenn ich damit nichts anfangen kann, ist die Optik wieder sehr schön.


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. Dezember 2012)

Mein erster Gedanke war. "Komischer USB Stick da fehlen die Kontakte"


----------



## Balthar (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht ja äußerst geil aus  Musste auch sofort n einen USB Stick denken


----------



## the.hai (23. Dezember 2012)

Rein interessenhalber:

Passen die Pots auch auf Multi-GPU-Karten? Von der Breite her sieht es ja noch recht handlich aus.


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (23. Dezember 2012)

wow , nice!!

ist ab lager??


----------



## Ü50 (23. Dezember 2012)

Die sehen ja super aus.


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht sehr cool aus.


----------



## SchnickNick (23. Dezember 2012)

Die schwarze Verpackung ist doch eine wie man sie von diversen Werkzeugherstellern kennt oder nicht?


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sieh auf dem Bild links unten aus wie ein zu groß geratener USB Stick.
> Auch wenn ich damit nichts anfangen kann, ist die Optik wieder sehr schön.


 


Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke war. "Komischer USB Stick da fehlen die Kontakte"


 


Balthar schrieb:


> Sieht ja äußerst geil aus  Musste auch sofort n einen USB Stick denken


 


Ü50 schrieb:


> Die sehen ja super aus.


 


DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Sieht sehr cool aus.



Danke 




the.hai schrieb:


> Rein interessenhalber:
> 
> Passen die Pots auch auf Multi-GPU-Karten? Von der Breite her sieht es ja noch recht handlich aus.



Kann ich nicht garantieren. Evtl passt die Halterung nicht. Da müsste ich den Lochabstand (diagonal) wissen.




_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> wow , nice!!
> 
> ist ab lager??


 
Danke  Ja, ich habe 25 Stück auf Lager.



SchnickNick schrieb:


> Die schwarze Verpackung ist doch eine wie man sie von diversen Werkzeugherstellern kennt oder nicht?


 
Ja genau  Nur größer und mit extra angefertigter Schaumstoffeinlage.


----------



## SchnickNick (23. Dezember 2012)

Bekommt man auch ein Bild vom Innenleben?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht wie immer  aus!


----------



## FX_GTX (24. Dezember 2012)

super Arbeit, weiter so Roman  !!!


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Dezember 2012)

Ziemlich sexy das Teil, schaut auf den ersten Blick echt nach USB-Stick aus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2012)

Top Arbeit


----------



## dorow (5. Januar 2013)

Wie immer eine Perfekte Verarbeitung 

Wenn das ganze nicht so aufwendig wehr, würde ich auch mit der extrem Kühlung anfangen. Wenn man aber alles allein Kaufen muss, sind die Anschaffungskosten doch sehr hoch.


----------

